# Last Weekend Hunts



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

Great Hunts Last Weekend
Started with a 9 man goose hunt party split into 2 groups Saturday killing 
52 snows 
1 crane 
1 banded bird

Sundayâ€™s duck hunt was 18 ducks and a unlucky goose.

1 duck didnâ€™t make the picture he was going on the wall


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Looks like A Ripper!*

Way to go!


----------

